# Help please



## Crysta (Apr 3, 2016)

Something is "growing" from my tetra skirt tail.. is kind of reddish. Its behavior is totally normal and is the only one showing this. Can anyone tell me what can be and how to treat it?
BTW my tetras are the biggest and most "Aggressive" fishes of the tank, so i doubt that any other fish are bitten him (neon & guppy).

TIA!!


----------



## Crysta (Apr 3, 2016)

Pics not so good, sorry!


----------



## Crysta (Apr 3, 2016)

i don't know why i can't see the pics, somebody can???


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I can't see pics. but tetras will nip each other or they can get scratched on decor. Does it look like an injury with hanging skin, or maybe a external parasite like a worm, a lump like ich or a cyst, or something just stuck on like a flake of food?


----------



## Crysta (Apr 3, 2016)

*thanks!*

i was able now to upload 2 pics, they are not great but maybe you can check and tell me what you think.. =)

thanks a lot!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Don't panic. It's just a little cyst which formed from a wound. It will most likely clear up in a few weeks.


----------



## Crysta (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank You!!!


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

If it doesn't clear up on its own, or starts getting worse, you could simply use fingernail clippers to carefully remove the affected part of the fin. Fins will grow back.


----------

